# Trovoadas no Distrito de Aveiro | 3 e 4 de Maio de 2012



## CptRena (4 Mai 2012 às 19:27)

Boas

Venho reportar o grande evento que foi a noite passada entre as 20:30 (hora local) e as 2:30 (hora local) no distrito de Aveiro

Começou com a aproximação de uma linha de instabilidade que acabou por se tornar num show que já não havia por estes lados desde há um ano atrás aproximadamente.


Aproximação






copyright © 2008 IM


Desenvolvimento/Amadurecimento (note-se os tons avermelhados na imagem (especialmente os que estão sobre o litoral do distrito de Aveiro))





copyright © 2008 IM


Round 2





copyright © 2008 IM


Mesmo em cima das "Gafanhas" (± Resolução do radar)





copyright © 2008 IM


Amadurecimento da célula sobre Barrô; cerca da hora a que o Marcos André diz ter tirado a fotografia espectacular





copyright © 2008 IM




copyright © 2008 IM


E agora algumas fotografias, da autoria do meu amigo Nelso Silva, que conseguiu apanhar estas magníficas descargas eléctricas.






















Possivelmente a que acertou na antena do vizinho do Estação SP












E finalmente, o apanhado de descargas eléctricas que, como se pode ver, abateram-se especialmente sobre o distrito de Aveiro





copyright © 2008 IM


----------



## Estação SP (4 Mai 2012 às 20:22)

É bem possivel, é que foi um raio muito derrepente que afetou a antena de um vezinho aqui perto. Foi uma raio menos intenso que surgiu de um outro raio.

Tive uma grande sorte em nao afetar a estaçao meteorológica

Boas fotos que tiras-te, Obrigado. 

Aqui está o evoluir das células que foram bem mais intenças junto das gafanhas...


----------



## supercell (4 Mai 2012 às 20:57)

Eu tambem tenho 3 vídeos da trovoada, mas não sei onde anda o cabo de transferência, vou tentar de outra maneira


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mai 2012 às 22:32)

Belas fotos CptRena!!


----------



## dj_teko (4 Mai 2012 às 23:03)

Muito bom, obg pela partilha.


----------



## Teles (5 Mai 2012 às 01:24)

Excelente registo CptRena

Obrigado pela partilha e boa continuação de mais dessas fotos


----------



## MSantos (5 Mai 2012 às 10:19)

Bom registo, obrigado por partilhares


----------



## CptRena (5 Mai 2012 às 19:57)

Boas

Obrigado pelos comentários. Infelizmente não pude ser eu a captar estes momentos, e como referi anteriormente as fotos são da autoria de um amigo que me autorizou a partilhá-las convosco.
Eu apenas tenho uma SLR analógica (rolos) e a câmara do telemóvel que não são muito práticas neste tipo de fotografia.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2012 às 21:25)

Bons registos, bem conseguidos, parabéns


----------



## I_Pereira (5 Mai 2012 às 23:19)

(deixo aqui uma cópia do meu post no tópico do seguimento, já que também é o mesmo evento e não tinha reparado antes neste tópico  )

Que bela madrugada  No inicio do passeio mal deu para fotos, muita chuva, granizo, algumas alturas de vento forte, praticamente não saí do carro. Mesmo assim ainda tirei algumas fotos e também tenho alguns videos, a ver se ainda hoje consigo tê-los prontos.
As melhores fotos já foram com a trovoada a afastar-se, foi a única altura em que parou de chover mesmo assim foi bastante bom  Estas fotos foram na Praia da Barra.

Este relâmpago pareceu cair no mar, perto de São Jacinto (01:06)





Estas 2 já para o fim, por volta das 02:15


----------



## Z13 (6 Mai 2012 às 11:29)

Excelentes fotos!

Bom tópico!


----------



## I_Pereira (6 Mai 2012 às 22:23)

Cá estão o resto das fotos, e os videos 

23:55





02:05





02:12





02:20





02:22





Por volta das 00:00


E uma compilação de vários dessa noite


----------



## supercell (7 Mai 2012 às 22:43)

Excelente, isso mostra como foi a noite por aqui 
Parabéns!


----------



## Brigantia (7 Mai 2012 às 23:12)

Excelentes registos


----------



## AnDré (8 Mai 2012 às 02:59)

Fotos muito boas pessoal!

Muito bom material.

Parabéns!


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mai 2012 às 23:01)

Muito bons registos, são poucas as ocasiões mas quando aparecem sabem bem aproveitá-las, parabéns.


----------

